# Help I.D. French Ten Speed Late 70s



## sunbeam (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello,

I recently picked up this bike for free and am having trouble identifying brand. It has what appears to be original red paint with gold lining but no other markings besides serial number on BB #6028830. It has Huret deraillieurs, Stronglight_ts cranks, Maillaird Hubs. Front hub and pedals dated 1978, rear hub dated 1982. It had an ideale saddle. Have only seen an identical womens version here also looking for help with ID.

http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/militza-unidentified-old-10-speed/

Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 25, 2016)

I went searching _stamped rear dropouts_, for photos of the same dropout to find a link. 
I did find similar dropouts, but no frame identification - in this Sheldon Article on Fork End Alignment with Improvised Tools
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/forkend-alignment.html

how about this, a Sekine? 
http://www.bike-air.com/sekine-world-s-finest-bicycle_10388639-20.html 

can't find any Japanese or Canadian-made Sekine with matching lugs, but those rear dropouts are very close.  

Maybe try searching stamped dropouts by brand name one-at-a-time and see what photos google turns up


----------



## sunbeam (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info bulldog. They look close but not exact like you mentioned. The rear dropout seems to be the misisng piece in getting this identified. I will try that google search for dropouts like you mentioned.


----------



## sunbeam (Apr 25, 2016)

Well i think i found it finally, its a Austro-Daimler I believe. Thoughts on value?

http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-v...es/694074-1971-austro-daimler-ad-s-value.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't know about the value, but you have the ID correct - lugs, even paint trim.
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Austria/AD.htm
I'd say your s/n begins with 6, so it was probably made in '78
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Austria/AD_serial_numbers.htm

here we go, a '78 with an original component list that matches yours 
http://velospace.org/node/47410


----------

